# I'm at East Canyon for a week



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

We got up here Tuesday afternoon and a friend came up after work and we hit the lake about 6:30 after polishing off a couple of freshly grilled elk burgers. We fished Dixie Hollow by trolling assorted lures at 15 to 30 feet. The hot lure was a multi-colored squid behind a RMT flasher and the best depth was 20 feet. We boated 5 bows and kept 4 for eating. We quit around 9:00 PM.

I went out solo yesterday (Wednesday) morning and ran down to Taylor Hollow. I dropped one line down to 20 feet with a squid/flasher and ran a jointed #7 blue/silver floating Rapala on the surface. I fished for about 2 hours and had 3 takes; all on the Rapala. I put 2 in the net (and released them both) and LDR'd the last one after two spectacular jumps. Then I had to make a run down to Ogden for an afternoon meeting.

Today was supposed to be spent taking a friend from Morgan out to catch his dinner. Ain't going to happen today. We rescheduled for Monday next week.

The weather broke today, and I was able to get out about 10:30 AM. The rain was gone and the sky was mostly sunny. The breeze died completely at Noon and held that way for about 40 minutes. Between 10:30 AM and 1:00 PM I boated 9 trout. All but 2 were caught on the surface on J-7 Rapalas; blue/silver and black/silver. The other 2 were caught at 35 feet on small pink jigs behind a red RMT flasher. These 2 were in the 15 to 17 inch class. All the surface fish were under 14 inches.

I took a 30 minute lunch break and then went back out for 2 more hours and caught 3 more planters for a total of 12 fish for the day. By 3:00 PM the storm clouds with wind and rain/hail moved back in and I called it a day. I kept 2 trout for the camp host and his wife and put all the rest back to be caught another day.

Until tomorrow, have a great evening and think big fish.

Stay tuned for updates as the week continues.

Oh, I almost forgot; water temp is 64/65 degrees.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds like you're having some extra physical thearpy on the ole shoulder...good on ya. Great report on EC...sorry we didn't get together last week...have a great time at EC...someday we'll also be retired and living the good life...hopefully that will happen real soon like with'n 5-years if not sooner.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I got up this morning to light grey skis and just a minimal breeze. I was on the water by 9:00AM and had 3 in the boat in the first 30 minutes. The water temp was 60/61 this morning which is a 5 degree drop from yesterday. But the trout were hungry anyway.

I put a J-7 blue/silver on the surface and a flasher/assorted fly's down at 20 to 35 feet all day. The deep setup produced three fish all day. The surface setup was a killer all day. I had well over 20 hits that I saw. And I put 6 more in the boat and had 3 LDR's. I even held the rod for about 5 minutes and had 4 hits while I was doing that.

I quit about 1:30 for lunch and by the time I got back to the trailer it started to sprinkle. Its 8:35 right now and it hasn't stopped yet. I don't think it will anytime soon. And tomorrows forecast isn't promising either.

But hey, it was a fantastic morning.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Sound like a week of pure enjoyment!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Saturdays Saga*

Let me start by telling you about the weather. It rained; it was cold; it rained; the wind blew; it rained. Any sane person would have stayed in the trailer and watched it from a comfortable, dry, and warm vantage point. But noooooooooo; I had to take my two sons-in-law fishing.

We put out one line and then put out line #2. Before the second pole was in the holder - FISH ON. Before fish #1 was in the boat we had FISH ON with #2. Five minutes later - FISH ON. Then it slowed down a touch. We boated 10 fish in 2 ½ hours before we broke for lunch. All but 3 are still swimming.

We hoped for a break in the weather and we got a let up about 1:00 PM so back out we went. The break was short lived. More rain. Ah, the Hell with it - we kept on fishing. 2 ½ hours later we had 11 more fish to the boat and all but 3 of those are still swimming.

The hot lure today was a Rapala HuskeyJerk #7 in blue and green. The J-7 blue/silvers were still producing but got beat by the HuskyJerk. All but 2 of the fish came from the top 10 feet of water. Sizes ranged from 9" up to 14".

The water temp dropped another 5 degrees overnight and was about 55 at our 8:30 launch. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Hoping for better weather and just as good fishing for tomorrow.

Life is indeed good.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Not sure if you saw my post or not, dubob, but a buddy and I were up there this morning as well. Pretty crappy weather from 8:15 to 9:15, but it sorta cleared up after that and the fish started biting. I wish I could go back up tomorrow! It was worth being out in the rain!


----------



## flyfish1096 (Oct 9, 2009)

I need to get up to East Canyon again it has been years since I've fished there.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Not sure if you saw my post or not. . .


Yep, I did. We were in the Tracker 16 Targa with the green Bimini top.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Finally - the rain has stopped. I took a son-in-law and a grandson and his wife out this morning. The grandson and his wife wanted to take some trout home. We were on the water at 8:00 AM and finished their limits by 10:00 PM. We also had 2 more LDR's for a total of 10 hook-ups.

Then we came in for some breakfast burritos made with sausage, bacon, hash browns, eggs, cheese, and homemade salsa rolled up in a flour tortilla. Then it was time for the kids to pack up and head back to town.

The weather is supposed to be very nice tomorrow. I'll be taking my friend from Morgan out. Hope my streak holds on for one more day.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report Bob.
I can't wait for my week at Flaming Gorge/Green River next month.
You gotta love a week away from all the hassles back at home.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> You gotta love a week away from all the hassles back at home.


I'm retired Dale. I don't do hassles anymore.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

We launched around 10 am. Didn't notice you. We started out very slow but ended strong once we dialed them in. 3 guys, 35 fish boated and lost close to that many hook-ups and misses. Small fish today though. We got about 7 -14" to 17"ers and tons of tiny guys under 10".


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice :roll:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

troutwhisperer said:


> Nice :roll:


Something wrong with my post?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that the remark was for dubob and being retired.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Final Report*

Well, my week at East Canyon is over. I was able to take my friend from Morgan out yesterday morning and he was able to take a nice limit of trout home for him and his wife to enjoy a couple of nice meals. We caught 6 total in about 3 hours of trolling.

My total for the week was 66 trout. All were caught trolling Rapalas and a couple of small flies behind RMT flashers. I did talk to some other folks that were using the standard pop gear and worms and they were doing very well also. One fellow from Brigham City and his wife said they caught 15 yesterday morning using pop gear in about the same 3 hours.

Other than Wednesday, this week looks like it might be a good one to get out and catch some fish. I can vouch for East Canyon producing as I caught fish every day for the past 7 days. So get on out there and wet a line or two.


----------

